# Getting Extra Points for "Partner Skill Qualifications"



## g123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

What are the steps to be followed to get 5 point credit for "Partner Skill Qualifications". 

Per the DIAC, these are the requirements:
You must provide evidence that your partner meets the requirements. This evidence must be:
1. documents that prove your partner is 50 years of age or younger
2. documents that prove your partner has at least competent English
3. a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s nominated occupation (your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation).


My Questions are:
1. What are the documents that can be used to prove that the partner is competent in English. Does she need to take an IELTS exam as well or there is an easier way to guarantee this. My spouse holds a Masters in Business Administration from India and she was taught in english medium.

2. What can be used for the positive skills assessment. Do I need to get her credentials validated by ACS as well. I ask cuz that's an expensive affair just for getting 5 points.

Thanks!
g123


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

g123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the steps to be followed to get 5 point credit for "Partner Skill Qualifications".
> 
> ...



Hello G123,

Here are the answers for your question.
1. Every person should write IELTS Test other than citizens of USA, UK, Newzealand, Canada and Ireland. Since your spouse is secondary applicant, she should get atleast 4.5 score on all modules. There is no other easier way. IELTS is mandatory for non-speaking english countries.

2. ACS is for IT/Software guys. Your spouse is MBA, i think your spouse should undergo AIM assessment. They charge $525.00

Hope my answers will help you

-Ramoz.


----------



## g123 (Jan 10, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Hello G123,
> 
> Here are the answers for your question.
> 1. Every person should write IELTS Test other than citizens of USA, UK, Newzealand, Canada and Ireland. Since your spouse is secondary applicant, she should get atleast 4.5 score on all modules. There is no other easier way. IELTS is mandatory for non-speaking english countries.
> ...


Thanks Ramoz. So if I have to claim partner skills points then I'll need to go for the points 1. and 2. as specified by you.

However, if I don't claim the partner skill points then she doesn't need to take IELTS. Is that a correct statement?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi g123, 

*A) *Your partner should demonstrate *at least functional English*, even if you do *not plan to claim partner points*. Otherwise you will have to pay an additional fee on top of your visa application fee, which covers English instructions for your partner through the Adult Migrant English Program once you have arrived in Australia. 

Source: Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


> There is an extra charge that applies only to the people on your application who have less than functional English and are 18 years of age or older. The charge is *AUD4250 per person*.


There are multiple ways to obtain proof of functional English, such as scoring 4.5+ on all categories of the IELTS OR a secondary degree obtained after at least two years of full-time study where the language of instruction was English. If you get her university to issue a short confirmation letter (search the forum for samples), then she does not have to take IELTS. 

*B)* If you want to *claim partner points* she must have at least *competent English* - how to show evidence for that has already been described by _ramoz _(for instance via IELTS score 6+ or by being the passport holder of certain countries).


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

But as per the DIAC booklet *1119.PDF* what does it mean by mentioning:

"Points are only available if your partner is included in your application *as an applicant*."


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi bd_noel,

that means you have to include your partner in the application - (s)he must apply for the same visa as you and in a joint application. Everyone included in the application as a migrating family member is an applicant. 

You cannot get partner points if your partner holds a different visa and does not wish to change that. Likewise, if (s)he already is an Australian citizen or PR holder you cannot claim partner points.


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks espresso.

Considering my case- I have total 55 points (IT field) and just wondering if I can get another 5 points from partner.
Partner is also from IT background with 3 years experience.
So what will be my step to try this? I understand she needs to have positive assessment by ACS & get min 6 in IELTS. Any more actions? Does she need to submit EOI in SkillSelect or need to score any threshold points in point calculator ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi bd_noel, 

no, it is important that you _use the same EOI_ for a joint application. 

Please refer to the DIAC Migration Booklet 6 - Skilled Migration on page 28 for partner skill evidence. Typically, you would submit her IELTS, ACS assessment and birth certificate (or other evidence of age). 

Also note that her ICT occupation needs to be on the SOL, just like yours, to claim partner points for a 189 visa. For instance, my partner is a web developer, which on the CSOL but not on the SOL, so I could not claim partner points for him. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## rahul chodha (Jan 26, 2013)

hi WRT to this discussion on partner I have a quick query 
Query : Is it mandatory that partner should be working at the time of invitation or getting skills assessed from a relevant assessing authority.

1.	My partner has been working in one of the nominated occupation as Management consultant
2.	Out of past 24 months ( i.e. From Jan 2011 till Jan 2013), she has been working from May 2011 till Oct 2012 – around 17 months.
3.	Presently she is not working due to pregnancy
Should I still get skills assessed and further try to claim points for partner skill at time of invitation.


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

hi guys,

a few questions:
- i plan to claim partner points for my wife.
- she has IELTS 7 and above in all bands
- she has a suitable result from ACS as an ICT Business Analyst.

my question is: the occupation ceiling for ICT business analyst has already been reached. so, can we still claim 5 points for partner skills?

thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

gotstamped said:


> hi guys,
> 
> a few questions:
> - i plan to claim partner points for my wife.
> ...


Claiming xtra points have got nothing to do with occupational ceilings, as she have suitable result from ACS, you can straight forwardly claim points for her skills


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

thanks for the info.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I need some information regarding processing of VISA for my spouse and daughter. Am applying for 189 visa. Can I first lodge the visa application and get it granted and later apply for them ?

Got slightly confused by the below statement in the immigration page.


"You can include the following people in your visa application:

your partner (married or de facto)
your or your partner’s dependent children
other dependent relatives.

These family members must meet the requirements for including family members in your application. The application must include documentary evidence of their relationship to you.
Your family members must be able to show that they meet health and character requirements.
You can add your partner and dependent children to your application at any time until your visa is decided. "


Does that mean that I cant add them later ?

We are planning to apply separately, cos my spouse is yet to write IELTS, meanwhile my processing will be done. Once I get the grant we thought of adding spouse and daughter , so that we all could travel together.

Any ideas please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

SreeSam said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need some information regarding processing of VISA for my spouse and daughter. Am applying for 189 visa. Can I first lodge the visa application and get it granted and later apply for them ?
> 
> ...


Its better to include them in your visa application. because once your visa is granted you have to apply spouse visa which has a minimum timeline of 1 year.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,
I have got positive skill assessment for both me and my wife.
During assessment they counted less than 4 years for me and my wife (Both for Job code of Software Engineer). We both have around 7+ experience.
To claim atleast 15 points, we need 5+ experience in assessment. I am planning to review the assessment, and it costs $395. I will do it for either me or my wife.

Now to claim 5 points for partner skill, how many minimum years of experience are needed , or just a basic assessment is fine?

Thanks,
N


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi nitmanit02, 

"basic" assessment is fine to claim partner points - there is no minimum work experience requirement (beyond the number of years ACS "deducts" for positive assessment).


----------



## messi rulez (Jun 17, 2014)

hi there,
I would like to know that if i am eligible for partner points or not, my partner is working as a nurse and i ve done masters in accounting they are both on sol list and i was planning to apply for eoi..

Thanks


----------



## messi rulez (Jun 17, 2014)

*hi*

hi there,

I've done masters in accounting and my partner has done nursing and she is currently working as a nurse.. i would like to know t if we are eligible for those 5 points or not..as we are planning to apply for eoi.

Thanks


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Could any one please advise on following:

We are planning to apply for 189
already have ACS skill assessment +ve for both main applicant and spouse. 

While lodging visa is employment reference letter , payslips..etc are required for spouse also. Or only ACS outcome and IELTS TRF is sufficient for spouse.


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a question on the same. My husband is the primary applicant and I would like to gain the extra 5 points for which I understand that I need to go through the same skills assessment as my husband goes through. But can someone please tell me the documents that I need to furnish while getting the skills assessment done? Do I also need to submit the notarized experience letters along with roles and responsibilities, pay slips, income tax returns etc.? Will my skills assessment be as elaborate as his?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

remya2013 said:


> Could any one please advise on following:
> 
> We are planning to apply for 189
> already have ACS skill assessment +ve for both main applicant and spouse.
> ...


Only Acs outcome and ielts trf are sufficient for partner


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

amitferns said:


> Only Acs outcome and ielts trf are sufficient for partner


But, getting an ACS outcome in itself involves documents like payslips and employer references, isnt it ?
In effect, I have to submit the same set of documents that my husband does for getting my ACS done. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

ACS does not require proof of a salary. They may even consider unpaid work as long as it's on a sufficiently skilled level. You will need employer reference letters (or statutory declarations from colleagues), though.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

harivids said:


> But, getting an ACS outcome in itself involves documents like payslips and employer references, isnt it ?
> In effect, I have to submit the same set of documents that my husband does for getting my ACS done. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Harivids....my response was to remya's query. You will need employer reference/SD. If you provide SD you will need to submit any one of the below:

1st n last month payslip
HR statement or service certificate
Termination letter with start and end dates of employment


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi all,
I am about to log EOI for visa 189 with occupation of 2212 External Auditor. I'm currently lack of 5 points and intend to claim partner skills point. My boyfriend got a positive skill assessment from ACS and IELTS 6.0 (for each band). We have not registered marriage and about to do that soon. However, I heard that if the marriage registration is close to the point of EOI submission / Visa application, that will make DIAC suspect that the marriage is fake and that will jeopardize our chance of being granted visa. Is that true? Thank you very much.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, could anyone please shed me some light on this issue 


I am about to log EOI for visa 189 with occupation of 2212 External Auditor. I'm currently lack of 5 points and intend to claim partner skills point. My boyfriend got a positive skill assessment from ACS and IELTS 6.0 (for each band). We have not registered marriage and about to do that soon. However, I heard that if the marriage registration is close to the point of EOI submission / Visa application, that will make DIAC suspect that the marriage is fake and that will jeopardize our chance of being granted visa. Is that true? Thank you very much.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

let say...i submit my EOI now....later, can i update the submitted EOI with partner skill to add 5 more points??


----------



## maybe4uiam (Jun 11, 2015)

*Australia skilled emmigrant 489 subclass*

HI MY WIFE IS PLANNING TO APPLY FOR AUSTRALIA SUBCLASS 489 NOMINATED VISA I WANT TO KNOW IF SHE IS ILLEGIBLE OR NOT

1. HAVE MASTER AND BACHELOR DEGREE IN FOOD TECHNOLOGY
2. 5 YEAR EXPERIENCE AS MICROBIOLOGIST 
3. SHE IS 31 YEAR OLD

CAN SHE CLAIM FOR PARTNER SKILL POINT AS I AM HAVING AN EXPERIENCE OF 3 & HALF YEAR AS COMPUTER ENGINEER (LIST ON SAME CSOL) BUT NOT EMPLOYED IN PAST 6 YEARS. CAN SCORE 6+ IN IELTS.

AND MY REAL BROTHER IS A CITIZEN IN PERTH AUSTRALIA CAN HE SPONSOR MY WIFE

Thanks


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

Guys i have a question related to claim partner point.

it says "had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation"

it means it has to be on SOL list or on CSOL list which ever principal applicant is choosing?

i thought if i am choosing suppose 262111 Database admin from CSOL list partner should also be on the same code and same CSOL list.

Please reply


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

VickyNZ said:


> Guys i have a question related to claim partner point.
> 
> it says "had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation"
> 
> ...


Find below the criteria, has to be on the same SOL need not be same occupation.
*Partner skills*
Five points can also be claimed for those where the primary applicant’s partner satisfies the
threshold criteria for a visa.
To claim partner points the primary applicant’s partner will need to meet the following criteria:
• be included on the same visa application as the primary applicant
• not be an Australian permanent resident or citizen
• be less than 50 years old at the time of application
• nominate an occupation on the same SOL as the primary applicant, and be assessed by the
relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the occupation
• have competent English
• have been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the
application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys,
I claimed 5 partner skill points. Besides his skill assessment outcome from ACS, ietls, proof of age, will CO ask us to provide my hubby's employer reference letters? I thought we only need to submit those to ACS for skill assessment. Thank you.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Laxie said:


> Hi guys,
> I claimed 5 partner skill points. Besides his skill assessment outcome from ACS, ietls, proof of age, will CO ask us to provide my hubby's employer reference letters? I thought we only need to submit those to ACS for skill assessment. Thank you.


It's upto the CO, he can ask for any proofs until he's convinced there is no forgery.


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

g123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the steps to be followed to get 5 point credit for "Partner Skill Qualifications".
> 
> ...


My partner's degree was assessed as diploma by Engineers Australia. Can I claim 5 points in this scenario? 

Thanks!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nolan said:


> My partner's degree was assessed as diploma by Engineers Australia. Can I claim 5 points in this scenario?
> 
> Thanks!!


Who is the primary applicant? You or your partner? If you, then from your partner you can claim only 5 points if s/he has a positive assessment in a nominated occupation from the same *SOL list as yours and competent English.


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear All,

Recently I appeared PTE-Academic test and scored overall 63. But I need 65 in each module to get 10 point for 189 visa.

My question is can I use "partner skill" qualification. As my spouse is also working in IT with 8 years of exp in development. whether she should also take PTE-Academic exam for english test. If so how much she should score in PTE-A test ?

Please help me in this clarification.


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Recently I appeared PTE-Academic test and scored overall 63. But I need 65 in each module to get 10 point for 189 visa.
> 
> ...



She has to appear for English test and score as level 6 and equivalent.
To claim point for spouse you have to get her assessment done from relevant authority and nominate a ocuupation from the same sol csol list where your occupation is listed.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Recently I appeared PTE-Academic test and scored overall 63. But I need 65 in each module to get 10 point for 189 visa.
> 
> ...


Yes, she will have to sit the PTE or IELTS and score the bare minimum required for eligibility- i.e. IELTS 6 in each module (or equivalent in PTE). Also make sure she applies for assessment for an occupation from the same *SOL list as yours- i.e. SOL for 189 and CSOL for 190.


----------



## VickyNZ (Jul 3, 2015)

Partner skills
Five points can also be claimed for those where the primary applicant’s partner satisfies the
threshold criteria for a visa.
To claim partner points the primary applicant’s partner will need to meet the following criteria:
• be included on the same visa application as the primary applicant
• not be an Australian permanent resident or citizen
• be less than 50 years old at the time of application
• nominate an occupation on the same SOL as the primary applicant, and be assessed by the
relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the occupation
• have competent English
• have been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the
application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

VickyNZ said:


> She has to appear for English test and score as level 6 and equivalent.
> To claim point for spouse you have to get her assessment done from relevant authority and nominate a ocuupation from the same sol csol list where your occupation is listed.


Thanks Vicky for your prompt reply.
Few more clarifications.

1. Is PTE-A test score eligible for "Spouse skill qualification" or only IELTS score required?

2. I have PTE-A test score of overall 63 (L, R, S, W = 63, 60, 83, 61). How much my spouse should score in PTE-A test ?

3. My ACS is positive under ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer). Is my wife skill also be under the same code ?

Really appreciate for your reply to these questions. Thanks in-advance.

Thanks,
Galaxy1


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, she will have to sit the PTE or IELTS and score the bare minimum required for eligibility- i.e. IELTS 6 in each module (or equivalent in PTE). Also make sure she applies for assessment for an occupation from the same *SOL list as yours- i.e. SOL for 189 and CSOL for 190.



Thank you very much KeeDa for your sincere reply.

One more doubt regarding points for the subvisa - 189.

I need 60 points for processing 189 visa. As of now I have 50 points (age=25, education=15, Experience=10 ) and need 10 more points from English Language test, but I failed to score 65 marks in PTE-A test to get 10 points. so I am lack of 10 points.

Because of this I am now looking for "Partner Skill Qualification" to get points. In case if my spouse is eligible for this, I will get 5 more points. Right ???
It will become 55. But I need 60 points to process 189 visa (skill independent visa).

If any one know, please clarify. Is my understanding correct ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Galaxy1 said:


> Thank you very much KeeDa for your sincere reply.
> 
> One more doubt regarding points for the subvisa - 189.
> 
> ...


Right. For 189, you will need a total of 60 points.


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear All,

For the visa type 190 (State Sponsor), which are the states in Australia sponsor for the immigration under 261313 (Software Engineer) for ANZSCO code.

Few more questions:
1) Every year when they open and close this sponsorship for 190 visa.
2) how many applications will accept every year for 190 visa ?

Please let me know. Thanks in-advance.

Thanks,


----------



## simon0612 (Jul 12, 2015)

hello i just want to ask if its advisable to hire an agent in skilled migration? will it help or make the process faster? or not?


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Hiring a registered MARA agent, will only make the process smooth, not makes it faster as Immigration dept have their own timelines for the process.


----------



## simon0612 (Jul 12, 2015)

thanks Furgan. But can they help you do thr right thing? or it does not matter? my worry is the rejection in my application. so do you advise to have them?


----------



## AzKhan83 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Khan*



ramoz said:


> Hello G123,
> 
> Here are the answers for your question.
> 1. Every person should write IELTS Test other than citizens of USA, UK, Newzealand, Canada and Ireland. Since your spouse is secondary applicant, she should get atleast 4.5 score on all modules. There is no other easier way. IELTS is mandatory for non-speaking english countries.
> ...


Dear Ramoz,

I need to clarify a confusion, In some sites and forums, even in Australian Immigration site, I found the following two confusing statement, Could you please elaborate these points, in a bit more detail. Some says,
"Spouse nominated occupation should also be eligible for *same visa subclass as the primary applicant.*", other says, 
"*your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation.*"

What does that means? If I am the primary applicant, for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189), for SOL occupation, Developer Programmer (261312) and my Wife has the occupation, Paediatrician (253321) exist under the same SOL. Could I claim for 5 Points for Partner Skills? 

If your answer is Yes, Could you please briefly explain,
1. how can I claim for these points? Or What I need to do, to claim these points? 
2. Please share any online web resources/website links, explaining the process (if any), to guide me, how to initiate the assessment process, qualification and Experience for this Occupation, Paediatrician (253321) and 
3. what is the name of assessing authority for these occupation list?

Could you please explain the assessment process for a Paediatrician (253321) i.e. what is required and what is the cost?

Regards


----------



## deens17 (Oct 12, 2015)

*claiming wife education points*

i have applied my EOI in september , i my occupationa is listed in SOL (computer networks and system engineer).
my wife is a Bachelor in physiotherapist BPT and it is listed in SOL .
how can i claim 5 points for my wife's education


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi

I have already done skill assessments from CPA in Accountant Category. I need 10 points to be at good stage to get invitation. Please advise that if i reappear for IELTS then should i need to update it with CPA or not?


----------



## Capital (Oct 25, 2015)

Me and my husband are going to apply joint Eoi and I will be primary applicant for 189 visa. Once we get PR is it mandatory for me to travel to Australia first or my husband can go before me.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Unless your visa has a condition that says the primary applicant must enter first (they don't usually have this condition), then your husband could go before you.


----------



## K2KASERA (Dec 1, 2015)

HI Ramoz,

I have the same case where I am short of 5 points.

In my case my wife has done BCA but not having any Experiance. Now if she score 6+ IELTS do I can claim her 5 points.

Quick Response is much appreciated


K2KASERA


QUOTE=ramoz;1012923]Hello G123,

Here are the answers for your question.
1. Every person should write IELTS Test other than citizens of USA, UK, Newzealand, Canada and Ireland. Since your spouse is secondary applicant, she should get atleast 4.5 score on all modules. There is no other easier way. IELTS is mandatory for non-speaking english countries.

2. ACS is for IT/Software guys. Your spouse is MBA, i think your spouse should undergo AIM assessment. They charge $525.00

Hope my answers will help you

-Ramoz.[/QUOTE]


----------



## deepinurheart01 (May 14, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I read replies above given by people but i am slightly confused that apart from IELTS and ACS does offer letter and marksheets of partner also required if i am claiming 5 points of my spouse.Any information will be very much helpful.Thanks in advance

Regards
Deepak


----------



## darshanade (Nov 2, 2015)

*Claiming spouse points*

Hello,

We are applying for 189 and my husband wants to claim the extra spouse points. There is a requirement of competent English and I would like to know the following:

Do I need to appear for IELTS. I did my schooling in an Irish missionary institute where English was our first language. Will a letter from the school suffice to claim the points.

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

darshanade said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are applying for 189 and my husband wants to claim the extra spouse points. There is a requirement of competent English and I would like to know the following:
> 
> ...


Letter from school won't suffice. You will have to prove competent English. *How can I prove I have competent English?*


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey! Am in a similar situation...

I have the following points: 30 (age); 10 (english); masters + bachelors in electrical engineering (15)

Since I need 5 more points, I thought of looking into partner skills. My spouse has bachelors (IT) and masters in business administration, specializing in IT management + two years of work experience as a IT business developer.

Which category should I use to get the partner skills assessed?


----------



## prabhu28maxi (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi All,

This is my first post in this forum. I am planning to apply for Software Engineer - 261313 (subclass - 189). Currently i have 55 points and i would like to claim 5 points for partner skill from my wife. She has only 1 year experience as a software engineer and should be able to clear IELTS with competent English and she is 26 now. Please let me know whether she will get positive results from ACS. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

prabhu28maxi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum. I am planning to apply for Software Engineer - 261313 (subclass - 189). Currently i have 55 points and i would like to claim 5 points for partner skill from my wife. She has only 1 year experience as a software engineer and should be able to clear IELTS with competent English and she is 26 now. Please let me know whether she will get positive results from ACS. Thanks in advance.


She is not likely to get positive assessment as ACS deducts minimum 2 years experience in case ICT major degree. She need atleast 1 year of additional experience to get positive assessment.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys, 

For the partner skill, nowhere the immigration website says that partner skill should be same as primary applicant. Instead it says that the partner skill should be in the same nominated occupation list . It means if the primary applicant skill is in SOL list then the partner skill should also be in the SOL list and they can be different occupation code but it should be in the SOL list. And the same for CSOL list. Not like if the primary applicant skill is in SOL and Partner skill is in CSOL. 

Think logically, how can you expect the primary and secondary applicant to be in same occupation code. Don't you think that it is unwise. 

Regards 

Zak


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

abdulzak said:


> Guys,
> 
> For the partner skill, nowhere the immigration website says that partner skill should be same as primary applicant. Instead it says that the partner skill should be in the same nominated occupation list . It means if the primary applicant skill is in SOL list then the partner skill should also be in the SOL list and they can be different occupation code but it should be in the SOL list. And the same for CSOL list. Not like if the primary applicant skill is in SOL and Partner skill is in CSOL.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! My spouse's skills can fit software engineering or ICT business analyst....am confused as to where are his best chances to get the positive assessment....can you kindly help?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks so much! My spouse's skills can fit software engineering or ICT business analyst....am confused as to where are his best chances to get the positive assessment....can you kindly help?


My advice is show only the bachelors in IT and software engineering. As it seems these two are more related.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

abdulzak said:


> My advice is show only the bachelors in IT and software engineering. As it seems these two are more related.


I also thought it would be better to show Bachelors in IT and apply for software eng. However, I am worried that the assessment agency would like to see some experience related to IT/software engineering which is not there.

The experience of 2 yrs is there for business developer/analyst using IT / software solutions. 

What do I do now?


----------



## darshanade (Nov 2, 2015)

prabhu28maxi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum. I am planning to apply for Software Engineer - 261313 (subclass - 189). Currently i have 55 points and i would like to claim 5 points for partner skill from my wife. She has only 1 year experience as a software engineer and should be able to clear IELTS with competent English and she is 26 now. Please let me know whether she will get positive results from ACS. Thanks in advance.


Hi Prabhu28maxi,

If you want to claim the extra 5 points then your wife will have to apply for both IELTS and get her skills accessed. If she did her engg in computer engg or IT, then her years of experience in the relevant field i.e., software engg will be considered and no years will be deducted. 

For my husband, as his engg was in E&C, 4 years were deducted from his relevant s/w experience of 7.5 years. For her, ACS will only assess if she has the relevant skills for a software engineer as she is the joint applicant.

I hope this helps.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

niga1107 said:


> I also thought it would be better to show Bachelors in IT and apply for software eng. However, I am worried that the assessment agency would like to see some experience related to IT/software engineering which is not there.
> 
> The experience of 2 yrs is there for business developer/analyst using IT / software solutions.
> 
> What do I do now?


Then in that case even business analyst is also in SOL list. Why don't you try bachelors in IT with business analyst


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

abdulzak said:


> Then in that case even business analyst is also in SOL list. Why don't you try bachelors in IT with business analyst


Thanks! I am going to try that.....

One small query....when I file at ACS for edu + work exp assessment, doesn't it cost the same if I put (bachelors + work exp) or (bachelors + masters + work exp) in the application? 

If it the same cost, can't I put all three under IT business analyst category and see what comes for the final assessment?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks! I am going to try that.....
> 
> One small query....when I file at ACS for edu + work exp assessment, doesn't it cost the same if I put (bachelors + work exp) or (bachelors + masters + work exp) in the application?
> 
> If it the same cost, can't I put all three under IT business analyst category and see what comes for the final assessment?


The cost is same but don't do that. Do you know why? The masters is not IT related. There is a chance that ACS might ask for 4 years of experience. Don't take any risk. Better apply with your bachelors in IT. Moreover if the IT experience is before your masters then those experience gets void if your apply with masters.


----------



## prabhu28maxi (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank You for this information


----------



## deepuhassan (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,
I want to claim my partners point. My partner is Electronics Engineer graduate but she has around 1.8 years of experience which is less than 2 years.

Does ACS give her a positive assessment if I apply for it?

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

deepuhassan said:


> Hi,
> I want to claim my partners point. My partner is Electronics Engineer graduate but she has around 1.8 years of experience which is less than 2 years.
> 
> Does ACS give her a positive assessment if I apply for it?
> ...


Unfortunately no. Moreover, BE EE is considered as ICT Minor or if Major, then not closely related to ICT occupations, so your wife won't be getting a positive assessment without 4 years of work experience (and not 2).


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi! Four years of experience should be in IT only? As my spouse's education is B.Tech EEE and 2 years she worked as software tester and then moved to different field and worked for 1 year. Now, for the past 4 months she is working as a developer. Please advice me if she can get ACS positive assessment.

I am a Developer programmer.



KeeDa said:


> Unfortunately no. Moreover, BE EE is considered as ICT Minor or if Major, then not closely related to ICT occupations, so your wife won't be getting a positive assessment without 4 years of work experience (and not 2).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

veeraa said:


> Hi! Four years of experience should be in IT only? As my spouse's education is B.Tech EEE and 2 years she worked as software tester and then moved to different field and worked for 1 year. Now, for the past 4 months she is working as a developer. Please advice me if she can get ACS positive assessment.
> 
> I am a Developer programmer.


4 years of work experience in the nominated occupation- i.e. the ANZSCO that you apply for. Any other unrelated work experience will not be counted towards meeting the skills requirement.


----------



## Arbie_29 (Mar 23, 2016)

*Caeden*

Hi, my total points is 55. I would like to claim points for partner skills. 
My nominated occupation, Mechanical Engineer, is under SOL and CSOL. 
My wife nominated occupation, Organization and Method Analyst, is under CSOL. 
She has IELTS. 

We are planning to apply her skills assessment in vetassess. 

But before we apply, I want to make sure first if it is possible to claim for partner skills with our situation?


----------



## Arbie_29 (Mar 23, 2016)

Appreciate if we can have your views about it. Thanks.


----------



## Struct_engr (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello,
We as a family are planning to immigrate to Australia on a Skilled Independent Visa (189).
I have the following points
1. Age - 25 points (36 years)
2. Education - 15 points ( B.E Civil)
3. Experience - 15 points*(8.5 years in last 10 years)
4. English Requirement*- 0 points (IELTS: L=7.5, R= 8.0, S=7.0, W=6.5)
5. Nominated occupation ANZSCO code*= *233214 *[Structural Engineer]
6. Credential Evaluation to be done by - Engineers Australia

So in total points = 55.

my husband is planning to be the secondary applicant so that I can claim 5 points for "partner skill".
His credentials are as below1. Age - 15 points (41 years)
2. Education - 15 points (BE, & M.M.S(systems))
3. Experience - 15 points ( 10 years in last 10 years)
4. English Requirement*- 10 points (IELTS: L=7.5, R= 7.5, S=7.0, W=7.5)
5. Nominated occupation ANZSCO code = 261111 [ICT Business Analyst]
6. Credential Evaluations to be done by - Australian Computer Society

With the above information, would I be in a position to claim 5 points for partner skill assessment since both our nominated occupation fall under SOL*? Anybody has gone through similar situation and claimed 5 points for partner whose skill is different but in SOL?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Struct_engr said:


> Hello,
> We as a family are planning to immigrate to Australia on a Skilled Independent Visa (189).
> I have the following points
> 1. Age - 25 points (36 years)
> ...


As long as both your occupations are in the SOL (or both in the CSOL), that's fine.


----------



## Struct_engr (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for your reply...


----------



## hossein64.khan (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Guys,
i am in process of assessment for my wife. she is chemical engineers and in EA assessment i did not chosen relevant experience skill. i just select assessment + fast track. after 10 days they ask me to provide Social security insurance report for application. why they want it when i did not ask for experience years in assessment?....she is working for a company and she agreed with company that payment as cash without insurance and tax in order to her outcome become more....she has her contract and payslip .on both of them its clear that insurance and tax are removed and payment is cash.....if we received this assessment we will gain 5 points or not?


----------



## imrankhanthk (Apr 5, 2016)

hossein64.khan said:


> Hi Guys,
> i am in process of assessment for my wife. she is chemical engineers and in EA assessment i did not chosen relevant experience skill. i just select assessment + fast track. after 10 days they ask me to provide Social security insurance report for application. why they want it when i did not ask for experience years in assessment?....she is working for a company and she agreed with company that payment as cash without insurance and tax in order to her outcome become more....she has her contract and payslip .on both of them its clear that insurance and tax are removed and payment is cash.....if we received this assessment we will gain 5 points or not?


 Default
Hello,


Have you got the invitation ?
Today my spouse also got her skill asseemnet positve from ACS, now I got 50 points +5 points partner skill = total 55 points.
So now can I submit an EOI for 190 ?

Parallely I am preparing for PTE to get 10 points from it, so if I get the desired score, can I update in my EOI if it is already submitted ? in order to get the additional 10 points.


----------



## Veckey (May 5, 2016)

Hello guys,

I have also partner-skill related question: my husband will apply for regional sponsored visa (he's both on SOL & CSOL list as an IT), and I have successfully passed on VETASSESS skills assesment, and my profession is on CSOL (not on SOL list). I also meet other criteria for my husband to claim those extra 5 points (age, IELTS...)

My question is: can he claim my 5 points as his partner, having in mind I have successfully passed skills assessment if he applies (as we are both on CSOL list), but having in mind that he will apply on regionally sponsored visa, and my profession is not amongst needed for that particular region)? For example, we're considering Sydney or Melbourne region, but my profession is needed only in Adelaide and Canberra region, so can he still cliam those 5 points?

Thanks for clarification!
Veckey


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I want to know regarding the partner skill points.
I am applying for developer programmer 261312 while my wife is CS LLB 221211
My occupation is listed on SOL while my wife occupation is listed under CSOL.
I am applying for visa 189

1.As per my understanding i cannot claim partner points being on different SOL.
Please let me know if i am coorect.
2.If i am not including my partner skill point. does my partner need to go through IELTS.
She has done her education from ICSC board throughout i.e. medium of education was English
graduation from BHU i.e. medium of education English.

Please let me know if i need to take care of anything more as i have just started the process.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

imrankhanthk said:


> Default
> Hello,
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you can update an already submitted (but not invited) EOI. Use the 'Update EOI' button at the bottom.



Veckey said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have also partner-skill related question: my husband will apply for regional sponsored visa (he's both on SOL & CSOL list as an IT), and I have successfully passed on VETASSESS skills assesment, and my profession is on CSOL (not on SOL list). I also meet other criteria for my husband to claim those extra 5 points (age, IELTS...)
> 
> ...


Yes, you still qualify for +5 partner points irrespective of your (i.e. partner's/ secondary applicant's) occupation being open for invitation in the primary applicant's sponsoring state.



ankur_21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I want to know regarding the partner skill points.
> I am applying for developer programmer 261312 while my wife is CS LLB 221211
> My occupation is listed on SOL while my wife occupation is listed under CSOL.
> ...


1. You are correct. You will not benefit from +5 partner points for SC 189.
2. Not required to pass IELTS (or any) test. A simple letter from her graduation college will suffice. A letter stating medium of instructions were in English. See: *How can I prove I have functional English?*


----------



## 987his (May 20, 2016)

hey guys...I have one question..to claim 5 points for partner skill..ones have to b engaged with related job with his her qualification..I mean my wife hav done bacholer in health care managment but working as social worker in ngo..can we claim partner skill point?


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Hi There, Urgent - Need advice.

I want to claim partner point. I am primary applicant and my occupation is Software Engg and got the ACS+, present in SOL and CSOL list and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager, present in CSOL only. Now if we want to go for 190 visa then can I claim my partner points?? Please confirm.

My migration agent is saying that you will not get the partner points as Software Engg is SOL occupation?? Confused. Appreciate your quick response. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Can anyone reply to my question above pls?? It's little urgent


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

Partner skills
Per DIBP
Partner Skill Points:
"You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the *same* skilled occupation list *as your nominated occupation*
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation."

Does it require to be same as primary applicant?
Mine is Software Engineer 261313 and spouse is mechanical Engineer, Can we get the Partner skill point?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Upendraa said:


> Hi There, Urgent - Need advice.
> 
> I want to claim partner point. I am primary applicant and my occupation is Software Engg and got the ACS+, present in SOL and CSOL list and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager, present in CSOL only. Now if we want to go for 190 visa then can I claim my partner points?? Please confirm.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can benefit with +5 partner points for 190.



gagneshsharma said:


> Partner skills
> Per DIBP
> Partner Skill Points:
> "You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> ...


Yes, you can benefit from +5 partner points- both for 189 as well as 190 as your (261313) and your spouses' (233512) occupations are in both the lists.


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello KeeDa,

We as a family are planning to immigrate to Australia on visa 190/any.
I have the following points
1. Age - 30 points (27 years)
2. Education - 15 points ( Masters IT)
3. Experience - 5 points*(3+ years in last 10 years- foreign exp)
4. English Requirement*- 10 points (IELTS: L=8.5, R= 9.0, S=7.0, W=7.5)
5. Nominated occupation ANZSCO code*= *261314 *[Software Tester] Occupation in CSOL. +5 few states have this occupation.
6. Credential Evaluation to be done by - ACS

So in total points = 65. 

my wife is the secondary applicant so that I can claim 5 points for "partner skill".
Her credentials are as below
1. Age - 26 years.
2. Education - 15 points (BE,Biomedical engineering)
3. Experience - 1 year 6 months and continuing
4. English Requirement*- IELTS: 6.5+ in all bands
5. Nominated occupation ANZSCO code = 233913 [Biomedical engineer]
6. Credential Evaluations to be done by - Engineers Australia. Now regarding her assessment, is the assessment route same irrespective of the candidate is primary applicant/dependent [degree evaluation + WE evaluation, or can i skip the WE evaluation since I am not claiming any points for her work experience. CDR has to be submitted for her?.. Academic episodes+ projects etc has to be supplied for her?]? 

Both our occupations are in CSOL list. So totaling 70points. Is my understanding right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

70 points is correct @epb989 provided those 3 years exclude the 2 years ACS deducts.

Yes, both occupations are on CSOL and your wife's is on the SOL as well. If she can score maximum points in IELTS, she can be the primary applicant herself with 65 points on her own and qualify for the 189 independent PR rather than you being primary and wait for an uncertain amount of time for a state to invite you for 190.

I've asked a mate of mine to comment on the other topics about EA work experience assessment as I am not much aware of the EA process.


----------



## Jaskaran_bal (Nov 25, 2015)

Jaskaran_bal
How get Spouse points for application?
My wife has done BTECH(IT), she's working since 4 years as a System Analyst/System Engineer.
But the the minimum years required for this occupation list is 5 years. If I submit for her ACS assessment, Will i be eligible to get 5 points ? (Considering competant score in IELTS)


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

Jaskaran_bal said:


> Jaskaran_bal
> How get Spouse points for application?
> My wife has done BTECH(IT), she's working since 4 years as a System Analyst/System Engineer.
> But the the minimum years required for this occupation list is 5 years. If I submit for her ACS assessment, Will i be eligible to get 5 points ? (Considering competant score in IELTS)


Yes you are eligible for partner points (5) submit for ACS assessment, they will deduct 2 years and remaining they calculate as experience . For partner points its not necessary that the partner should have minimum experience.


----------



## Jaskaran_bal (Nov 25, 2015)

auslover35 said:


> Yes you are eligible for partner points (5) submit for ACS assessment, they will deduct 2 years and remaining they calculate as experience . For partner points its not necessary that the partner should have minimum experience.


Will the ACS be postivie with this? Coz for SystemEngineer/Analyst for 4 years of exp. with BTECH(IT) will result in Minor right. As the 5 years of experience is required to substitute that? Am I missing something here?


----------



## Jaskaran_bal (Nov 25, 2015)

*ICT Major/Minor*

My wife has done BTech(IT) working as System analyst from last 4 years. Will this be considered as ICT Major or ICT Minor?
And how will this impact on getting 5 points from spuse.


----------



## raghavsengar (May 26, 2012)

Hi All,
one question on same lines as i am new to partner skill assessment,for gaining 5 points is my spouse eligible as she has done B Tech in Electronics and communication and has 3 yrs of experience in IT .
Thanks,
Raghav


----------



## Struct_engr (Apr 11, 2016)

Please go through acs booklet. My husband is B.Tech(petrochemical) and master of management studies(specialisation in systems). His mms degree got assessed as IT minor. I think your degree (BSc(it), B.E.(E&T)) will be considered as IT major.


----------



## pubudu (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I am a software engineer and in my application, i am the main applicant and my wife is an accountant. I am applying for 190 visa category and i want to get another 5 marks from my wife. 
The webstie says something like this.

Partner skills
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
1) were under 50 years of age
2) had at least competent English
3) had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
4) had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.

My problem is with the 4th point. It says that my wife should assess herself from an accounting authority in Australia. I have found that there are about 3 authorities for this in Australia and for the assessment, the English Language competency (for Accountants) is 7 each from IELTS Academic. 

So my question is, should my wife do IELTS Academic and score 7 each for me (I am the main applicant) to get that 5 points? Or, since she is the partner, she should only score COMPETENT ENGLISH (which is IELTS General 6 each)?

Thank you very much.
Pubudu


----------



## CindyAnn (May 12, 2016)

*189 documents for skilled partner*

Hi,

My husband is primary applicant and I am secondary applicant. I have also claimed points for language and work experience. My question is that what documents are required for me to attach to the visa application. Do I also need to attach all documents mentioned in 189 checklist or I just need to attach IELTS result and ACS letter, work experience letter . Or should I also attach payslips, tax return forms, bank statements etc.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

espresso said:


> Hi bd_noel,
> 
> that means you have to include your partner in the application - (s)he must apply for the same visa as you and in a joint application. Everyone included in the application as a migrating family member is an applicant.
> 
> You cannot get partner points if your partner holds a different visa and does not wish to change that. Likewise, if (s)he already is an Australian citizen or PR holder you cannot claim partner points.


Hi ALL,

I have a question. My wife is about to file *EOI in a few day*s. We need to *claim 5 points for partner* (mine) but *i haven't done ACS or English till now* and am planning to finish in the coming month/s. *Do we have to apply as a Joint Application or I can let her apply now and later update the EOI with my details (assuming ACS and English will get cleared). *


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> I have a question. My wife is about to file *EOI in a few day*s. We need to *claim 5 points for partner* (mine) but *i haven't done ACS or English till now* and am planning to finish in the coming month/s. *Do we have to apply as a Joint Application or I can let her apply now and later update the EOI with my details (assuming ACS and English will get cleared). *


She will have to claim partner point in her EOI application. However, to claim partner points, EOI require's English & Skill assessment details of partner, which you need to provide while filling the EOI. It cannot be presumed that you will get ACS assessment on a future date. So keep your EOI ready with most of the details and update once you receive both English & ACS result letter.


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83 (Sep 9, 2015)

Jaskaran_bal said:


> My wife has done BTech(IT) working as System analyst from last 4 years. Will this be considered as ICT Major or ICT Minor?
> And how will this impact on getting 5 points from spuse.


BTech IT would be considered as ICT Major only. If BTech IT is closely related to role System Analyst then they will deduct 2 years and they consider 2 years as relevant exp.

If BTech IT is not closely related to role System Analyst then they will deduct 4 years and they consider 0 years as relevant exp. If they say experience (If your spouse has joined on or before Sept 2012 this should be enough) after Sept 2016 or before is relevant experience that means a positive assessment that should be enough for claiming parter 5 points (Age less than 50 and English - Competent).


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83 (Sep 9, 2015)

CindyAnn said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband is primary applicant and I am secondary applicant. I have also claimed points for language and work experience. My question is that what documents are required for me to attach to the visa application. Do I also need to attach all documents mentioned in 189 checklist or I just need to attach IELTS result and ACS letter, work experience letter . Or should I also attach payslips, tax return forms, bank statements etc.


Attach all documents similar to ur husband payslips, tax return forms, bank statements etc ....


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83 (Sep 9, 2015)

raghavsengar said:


> Hi All,
> one question on same lines as i am new to partner skill assessment,for gaining 5 points is my spouse eligible as she has done B Tech in Electronics and communication and has 3 yrs of experience in IT .
> Thanks,
> Raghav


B Tech in Electronics and communication most probably is not closely related to IT.
So they would minimum 4 years exp to get positive skill assessment.

I think minimum 4 years required for her to claim 5 points.

Check in forum do more research and if you want you can try your luck by skill assessing with ACS.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Gents,
I have a one question:

I am ANZSCO 263311 (Telecom Engineer) assessed from Engineer Australia with 12 year experience. Now I want to avail 05 points of my spouse as she has Bachelor of Commerce (BCOM) degree with her and have work experience in computer networking.

Can I claim her 5 points after getting assessment from ACS with competent English requirement or is it necessary to get Telecom engineer 263311 job code to be eligible for these points.

I am confuse about below line in border.gov webiste:
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

skinaqvi said:


> Gents,
> I have a one question:
> 
> I am ANZSCO 263311 (Telecom Engineer) assessed from Engineer Australia with 12 year experience. Now I want to avail 05 points of my spouse as she has Bachelor of Commerce (BCOM) degree with her and have work experience in computer networking.
> ...


Bachelors of commerce? Accounting right? if yes why don't you go for accountant skill assessment , she can get positive assessment without any related work experience in the field, then you can avail 5 points....
check CPA Australia


----------



## maryum (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello, I have 55 points as a Telecommunication Engineer, I need 5 points from partner's skill. My husband has his degree assessed in Accounting as comparable to Aus Bachelor degree. However, his assessment is not suitable for migration as he has got competent English. But as I am the main applicant, can he give me 5 points with competent English? 

Can you also tell me that me and my husband will need to have same skill for migration points?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

maryum said:


> Hello, I have 55 points as a Telecommunication Engineer, I need 5 points from partner's skill. My husband has his degree assessed in Accounting as comparable to Aus Bachelor degree. However, his assessment is not suitable for migration as he has got competent English. But as I am the main applicant, can he give me 5 points with competent English?
> 
> Can you also tell me that me and my husband will need to have same skill for migration points?


Yes, COMPETENT English is enough for claiming Partner points
Not same skill, but You and your Husbands occupation / job code should be in the same Occupation List.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi,

I am the main applicant and currently underway my ACS assesment in 263111 . My question is for my spouse inclusion to take advantage of 5 points.

She has -
1. Diploma in Electronics - Zero Exp
2. Degree in Computers - Zero Exp
3. Masters in Business Administration - 1 year experience.

Can we have an assessment with Zero experience - a positive assessment ?
I am thinking of going for EA assessment by showing Diploma as I heard it cheaper as well, do they consider ZERO Experience ?
If I go for ACS with computers degree I fear with Zero experience it may not be positive plus its expensive ?
If I choose MBA then I do not have a relevant skill in SOL.

Please suggest a way. She already has 6+ in IELETS. Somwehere I read VETASSES Point Test Assesment but I could find a relevant skill in SOL for VETASSES.

PLEASE GUIDE HERE.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harneet85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am the main applicant and currently underway my ACS assesment in 263111 . My question is for my spouse inclusion to take advantage of 5 points.
> 
> ...


assessment can be done with Engineer Australia with zero experience

ACS demands some minimum exp


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> assessment can be done with Engineer Australia with zero experience
> 
> ACS demands some minimum exp


Thanks for the reply , but if I goto there site and check which assesment via link  
I see that India became path of Washington accord since june 2004 and the degree my wife got was in year 2000 ..... which means I may have to goto CDR way . And the cost of it are way high ($750).

I am really confused now .
I initially thought that I only have to go for - 
Australian Engineering Qualification Assessment
$250.00 ($AUD)

Any idea what should I do here ?? Is my wife B.E. in computers passed in 2000 still valid to get assessed for Australian Engineering Qualification Assessment / $250.0. ?

And whats the minimum experience ACS expect ... As my wife does have an experience with just 3 months and I thoughts its not worth mentioning.

Please help .


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harneet85 said:


> Thanks for the reply , but if I goto there site and check which assesment via link
> I see that India became path of Washington accord since june 2004 and the degree my wife got was in year 2000 ..... which means I may have to goto CDR way . And the cost of it are way high ($750).
> 
> I am really confused now .
> ...



hmmm, the situation is a bit complex, electronics can be assessed by EA, 

computers engineer have to be assessed by ACS

wrt experience i have heard they need at least 2 years experience if subjects in qualifying degree match with requirements of choosen occupation code


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

1. Is it mandatory to go for ACS skill assessment for both primary and secondary applicant ? (where both applicant have same skill set and years of exp)
2. suppose ACS points for me is 50 and my spouse is 45 how can i get 5 points under "Partner Skill Qualifications" ?


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> 1. Is it mandatory to go for ACS skill assessment for both primary and secondary applicant ? (where both applicant have same skill set and years of exp)
> 2. suppose ACS points for me is 50 and my spouse is 45 how can i get 5 points under "Partner Skill Qualifications" ?


Yes, it is mandatory to do ACS skill assessment and English test (6+ in IELTS and 50+ in PTE in each section) to cliam the partner points.

I am not clear with your second point. Can you please rephrase.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Upendraa said:


> Yes, it is mandatory to do ACS skill assessment and English test (6+ in IELTS and 50+ in PTE in each section) to cliam the partner points.
> 
> I am not clear with your second point. Can you please rephrase.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Thanks


----------



## aki07 (Dec 12, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, COMPETENT English is enough for claiming Partner points
> Not same skill, but You and your Husbands occupation / job code should be in the same Occupation List.


Hi Fugitive,

Is there any minimum experience limit for my spouse to get the extra 5 points?
Me and my spouse SOL code is same, but the experience is different.

Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

aki07 said:


> Hi Fugitive,
> 
> Is there any minimum experience limit for my spouse to get the extra 5 points?
> Me and my spouse SOL code is same, but the experience is different.
> ...


As far as I know, 12 months relevant experience

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aki07 (Dec 12, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> As far as I know, 12 months relevant experience
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aki07 said:


> Hi Fugitive,
> 
> Is there any minimum experience limit for my spouse to get the extra 5 points?
> Me and my spouse SOL code is same, but the experience is different.
> ...


that depends on the skill assessment body of your wife's occupation

if it is ACS they need some minimum experience

no such thing for engineer australia


----------



## aki07 (Dec 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> that depends on the skill assessment body of your wife's occupation
> 
> if it is ACS they need some minimum experience
> 
> no such thing for engineer australia


For ACS, what is minimum experience for spouse?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aki07 said:


> For ACS, what is minimum experience for spouse?


i think 2 years, but it also depends on subjects taken up during graduation stage

IT professionals can guide more


----------



## grajesh115 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Guys

Need your help. I want to claim my partner's 5 points for that as far I know she has to go through IELTS/PTE & ACS...I have some query as I am planning to apply her ACS under 261313 code as I am falling into the same and she also worked as software enginerring and she has worked around 3 yrs from Jun 2010 to Jun 2013..If i go through ACS will she eligible and can I claim 5 points ?

How many years ACS looks for when I file for my partner skill ?As she worked in past is ACS considers the results ?

Please assist .

Rgds
Rajesh.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

grajesh115 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your help. I want to claim my partner's 5 points for that as far I know she has to go through IELTS/PTE & ACS...I have some query as I am planning to apply her ACS under 261313 code as I am falling into the same and she also worked as software enginerring and she has worked around 3 yrs from Jun 2010 to Jun 2013..If i go through ACS will she eligible and can I claim 5 points ?
> 
> ...



i think after ACS assessment and IELTS results you can claim points for partner skills i.e. 5 points

1. she needs positive skill assessment, doesnt matter if ACS deducts all her work experience but she just needs to be certified as 261313 by ACS if that is her occupation code

2. competent english - IELTS 6 or equivalent


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i think after ACS assessment and IELTS results you can claim points for partner skills i.e. 5 points
> 
> 1. she needs positive skill assessment, doesnt matter if ACS deducts all her work experience but she just needs to be certified as 261313 by ACS if that is her occupation code
> 
> 2. competent english - IELTS 6 or equivalent


Sultan,

This gentleman has asked the same query in another thread. Apparently his spouse is a B.E in Electronics and claiming skills under 261313 with total of 3 years exp. With her degree they may deduct 4 years and I suspect the assessment maybe negative. Is my understanding right?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> Sultan,
> 
> This gentleman has asked the same query in another thread. Apparently his spouse is a B.E in Electronics and claiming skills under 261313 with total of 3 years exp. With her degree they may deduct 4 years and I suspect the assessment maybe negative. Is my understanding right?


ahh, in that case let me post the thing here


*

If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history
(whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.

If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your
nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.*


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

VickyNZ said:


> Partner skills
> Five points can also be claimed for those where the primary applicant’s partner satisfies the
> threshold criteria for a visa.
> To claim partner points the primary applicant’s partner will need to meet the following criteria:
> ...


Can you please let me know if the last point is mandatory ? Do the partner also need to be working within last 24 months ?


----------



## gmc0508 (Feb 7, 2017)

WHAT IF SPOUSE IS OVER 50 years old. My husband is 52yo. Does this mean I can't get partner skills from him even if his gets english competent and positive skills? Thanks


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

gmc0508 said:


> WHAT IF SPOUSE IS OVER 50 years old. My husband is 52yo. Does this mean I can't get partner skills from him even if his gets english competent and positive skills? Thanks




Sorry you can't claim due to husband age


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmc0508 (Feb 7, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> Sorry you can't claim due to husband age
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## omarqureshi86 (Feb 25, 2017)

Guy,
I have done my degree in Computer science and assessed by ACS, i want to claim my partner point and she has done Master in International Relations, but have no work experience.

she has already done IELTS 6 + each module and age is about 28 years
how can i claim her points?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

omarqureshi86 said:


> Guy,
> I have done my degree in Computer science and assessed by ACS, i want to claim my partner point and she has done Master in International Relations, but have no work experience.
> 
> she has already done IELTS 6 + each module and age is about 28 years
> how can i claim her points?




do you find any occupation code relevant to her qualifications on SoL
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
or on CSoL
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL


----------



## omarqureshi86 (Feb 25, 2017)

i just can`t asses my spouse degree, is work experience mandatory for assessing the degree?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

omarqureshi86 said:


> i just can`t asses my spouse degree, is work experience mandatory for assessing the degree?


depends on occupation code... some can be assessed with out work experience, some require minimum work experience of 2/3 years,


----------



## omarqureshi86 (Feb 25, 2017)

in what code can i asses Master of International Relation Degree awarded by the University of Peshawar, Pakistan


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

omarqureshi86 said:


> in what code can i asses Master of International Relation Degree awarded by the University of Peshawar, Pakistan


i am unable to find an occupation code related to the qualification you mentioned


----------



## omarqureshi86 (Feb 25, 2017)

so what you suggest me to do now, i want to claim the five points as i am short of them


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

omarqureshi86 said:


> so what you suggest me to do now, i want to claim the five points as i am short of them


the basic criteria isnt matching, having a skill in the nominated list, if you can break that then only you can claim points for partner skills


----------



## omarqureshi86 (Feb 25, 2017)

and how can i break that?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

omarqureshi86 said:


> and how can i break that?


it seems difficult in your case as the qualification is not matching to any occupation code, 

if your partner have work experience in any related occupation code, you can get her skill assessed and claim points for partner skills


----------



## omarqureshi86 (Feb 25, 2017)

work experience in any related occupation code means.... i have done my assessment from ACS as software engineer.. would she also do it from ACS or can go for any other like teaching or other assessing bodies


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

omarqureshi86 said:


> work experience in any related occupation code means.... i have done my assessment from ACS as software engineer.. would she also do it from ACS or can go for any other like teaching or other assessing bodies


it seems i am not able to explain myself... please read below, i hope you may get some clarification 
*
Partner skills
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.*


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

What is your partners occupation ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omarqureshi86 (Feb 25, 2017)

bro i am assessed by ACS as software eng... now where from i can assess the degree of Masters in International Relations?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

omarqureshi86 said:


> bro i am assessed by ACS as software eng... now where from i can assess the degree of Masters in International Relations?




You have to go thorough skill code list and find your matching profile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am a little confused by how it works for the couple. So to be able to claim 5 points with a partner, we would both have the same visa application. My question is about the EOI process. Is that based on a joint account as well? If not, then what happen when after adding up all the points, only 1 person receive the invitation and the other person still have to wait to be invited? Does he/she just go forward with his/her own application? 

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pdb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a little confused by how it works for the couple. So to be able to claim 5 points with a partner, we would both have the same visa application. My question is about the EOI process. Is that based on a joint account as well? If not, then what happen when after adding up all the points, only 1 person receive the invitation and the other person still have to wait to be invited? Does he/she just go forward with his/her own application?
> 
> Thanks


Its nothing like what you are explaining. Only one can apply for EOI, but both of them can also apply but I won't get in to that now.

Here's how it works.

You apply your EOI, then also say you are claiming partner points by entering her info. I am not sure, but I think you need to enter her info in your EOI and/or get her Migration Skills Assessment done before you claim her 5 points. It's very important that her MSA is done before you claim her points, else PR visa will be cancelled.

It doesn't need to be same occupation but it needs to be from the same occupation *list *. So, if you are applying for 189, then both of your occupation needs to be in SOL, and if 190, then CSOL.

This will help:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Same way, your wife can submit her own EOI and can claim 5 points from you as her spouse.


----------



## pdb (Aug 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Its nothing like what you are explaining. Only one can apply for EOI, but both of them can also apply but I won't get in to that now.
> 
> Here's how it works.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that out. But if only one person out of two receives the invitation, the other person still have to wait for it? that's a bit awkward. In my case, she is just a partner, not married yet.


----------



## omarqureshi86 (Feb 25, 2017)

hello there,

My spouse got IELTS test, here is the result

L : 6.0
R: 5.5
W : 6.5
S : 6.0

can i get her 5 points or do she have to improve on reading section?


----------



## khandker_imran (Mar 12, 2017)

hi,
i want to claim 5 points for my spouse.
for visa processing, do we need to provide her pay slips, appointment latter , reference latter , and resignation latter?? or just ACS assessment ?
she do have all the pay slips, appointment latter , reference latter , and resignation latter. but dont have any tax certificate or bank statement. she will do ACS soon .
for claiming 5 point of spouse, do i need to upload this documents for 189 visa? 
or just the principal applicants need to submit the proof of experience?


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

khandker_imran said:


> hi,
> i want to claim 5 points for my spouse.
> for visa processing, do we need to provide her pay slips, appointment latter , reference latter , and resignation latter?? or just ACS assessment ?
> she do have all the pay slips, appointment latter , reference latter , and resignation latter. but dont have any tax certificate or bank statement. she will do ACS soon .
> ...


For claiming 5 point you just need ACS positive assessment and PTE/IELETS marksheet ready.

all the documents are needed during visa lodge after invitation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pdb said:


> Thanks for clearing that out. But if only one person out of two receives the invitation, the other person still have to wait for it? that's a bit awkward. In my case, she is just a partner, not married yet.


No. One invite is good enough for both of you. One of them immigrates as dependent. I don't know the exact process, but you can find out the requirements of proof of relationship of de facto partner.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist



> *Marriage and relationship documents*
> 
> Marriage certificates or relationship registrations for you, your partner, or anyone else included in your application, even if they are not joining you in Australia. If you or anyone included in the application has been widowed, divorced or permanently separated, provide the death certificate, divorce decree absolute, or statutory declaration/separation certificate as applicable.
> 
> ...


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

For ACS assesement to claim partner's point- Do I need to submit Partner's roles/Duties reference letter to ACS once approved by notary or simply I can upload into ACS without doing notary stamp?

As I have applied under ICT BA(261111) so can I apply under(263111) Computer Network and Systems Engineer fto claim my partner's point?

Thanks


----------



## Yatharth Bharadwaj (Apr 9, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> For ACS assesement to claim partner's point- Do I need to submit Partner's roles/Duties reference letter to ACS once approved by notary or simply I can upload into ACS without doing notary stamp?
> 
> Thanks


Scanned copy of originals will do.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Yatharth Bharadwaj said:


> Scanned copy of originals will do.


Thanks!!

Actually I dont have roles/duties on company's letter head? so in that case notary required ?? or still i can directly upload the scanned normal copy signed by manger only?


----------



## khandker_imran (Mar 12, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> For claiming 5 point you just need ACS positive assessment and PTE/IELETS marksheet ready.
> 
> all the documents are needed during visa lodge after invitation.


thanks a lot for the reply. 
She only have pay slips, appointment latter , reference latter and a appraisal latter. is it sufficient for visa? her income was not taxable and paid in cash. that's why she dont have tax/bank statement. is that going to effect my application ??


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Its nothing like what you are explaining. Only one can apply for EOI, but both of them can also apply but I won't get in to that now.
> 
> Here's how it works.
> 
> ...




Zazback, 

I have one query. I am thinking that my wife should be doing her assessment via ACS. 
I belive it would be a minor in computing.. However, in order for me to claim her 5 points, should the occupation eligible date be before the current year.. 

For ex - there is a sentence mentioned - "the following employment *after *xxxx is considered to equate at work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO code"... 

I am referring to the "after" in the above line ? Suppose yes will this affect her possibilities to work in AUS ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> Zazback,
> 
> I have one query. I am thinking that my wife should be doing her assessment via ACS.
> I belive it would be a minor in computing.. However, in order for me to claim her 5 points, should the occupation eligible date be before the current year..
> ...


if ACS has mentioned that she is skilled and equates to some occupation then she is skilled, nothing much to do with dates here, 

just stick to the basics of claiming partner points
1. occupation code on same list
2. age less than 50
3. competent english
4. relevant skill assessment

the aforesaid should be valid on the day of receiving invitation, nothing else required


----------



## sunny48844 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Expats, I am trying to claim 5 partner points. My spouse has experience as Software Engineer and she already had competent English in TOEFL IBT exam. Please help in answering below queries:

1: She has a total experience of 3 years 11 months. She is not doing job currently and she had a gap inbetween 2nd and 3rd job. Is she eligible for valid skill assessment from ACS? Her experience is as follows: 
a. First company - July 5, 2010 to January 20, 2011 (6 months 15 days)
b. Second company - February 7, 2011 to July 3, 2012 (1 year 4 months 26 days)
c. Third company - April 7, 2014 to March 25, 2016 (1 year 11 months 16 days)

2. Is there any minimum number of years of experience required for partner to claim 5 points in 189 visa?

3: I am claiming for 261311(Analyst Programmer). Can my spouse claim for 261313(Software Engineer) for 189 visa?


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

sunny48844 said:


> Hi Expats, I am trying to claim 5 partner points. My spouse has experience as Software Engineer and she already had competent English in TOEFL IBT exam. Please help in answering below queries:
> 
> 1: She has a total experience of 3 years 11 months. She is not doing job currently and she had a gap inbetween 2nd and 3rd job. Is she eligible for valid skill assessment from ACS? Her experience is as follows:
> a. First company - July 5, 2010 to January 20, 2011 (6 months 15 days)
> ...


*
 For partner points both skills need to be part of 189, in your cases since both are 189 it should be fine. 

Han*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sunny48844 said:


> Hi Expats, I am trying to claim 5 partner points. My spouse has experience as Software Engineer and she already had competent English in TOEFL IBT exam. Please help in answering below queries:
> 
> 1: She has a total experience of 3 years 11 months. She is not doing job currently and she had a gap inbetween 2nd and 3rd job. Is she eligible for valid skill assessment from ACS? Her experience is as follows:
> a. First company - July 5, 2010 to January 20, 2011 (6 months 15 days)
> ...


1. you should proceed with your wife's skill assessment
2. no such requirement wrt partner's point
3. yeah,


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

*Partner points claiming -- not in nominated occupation list.*

Hi, 

I have doubt in claiming Partner skill points-- 

My scenario is, I'm software engineer having currently 65 points + 5SS points.

Like to claim 5 points from my partner, he is graphic designer done assessment but he is not there for NSW and victoria occupation list so i cannot claim 5 points . 

Please advice me.

thanks.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have doubt in claiming Partner skill points--
> 
> ...


Partner skills is only for SOL list.. Your skill is part of SOL, Not entirely sure what a graphic designer does but you can try software engineer. 

By the way you have 65 points, you will surely get an invite in Software Engineer code.. Why do you want 5 more points..


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for your kind reply,

By the way, how long will take to get invite with my point for 190 . I apply for NSW .
Thanks.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your kind reply,
> 
> ...


Hi 

Its very difficult to say for 190 but for 189 the cutoff date for 2613 was 4th April on 26th April. Presently all positions are closed, it will reopen in July and based on your EOI you should get an invite soon. 

Software and Applications Programmers	65	04/04/2017 4:23 pm

Hannibal


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi, 

My partner is in STSOL list . But im the primary applicant software engineer is in both list.

I have doubt, i applied 190 for NSW where its STSOL list for NSW dont have his job code.
His job code is allocated for different state not for NSW. So my question lies here, can i claim 5 points spouse skill for NSW state or can i claim only for those specific state nominated list where is job code and my job code available.

I hope i confuse you guys now. Please help me if you clear in my doubt.

Thanks.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner is in STSOL list . But im the primary applicant software engineer is in both list.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Partner points can be claimed for 189 skills, ie both partners should be in 189. Its not there for 190. 

Hannibal


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner is in STSOL list . But im the primary applicant software engineer is in both list.
> 
> ...


It's not necessary for your partner's occupation to be on the state list, they simply need to be on the STSOL.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I never submit partners work experience letters or salary slips those are not required. Just submit ACS and ielts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi May,

Are you sure, i suspect we need to be in same state list both occupation. 

Please advice.

Wrong declaration may lead to rejection of nomination.

So i removed the partner skill.


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

*partner points*

Hi,

So just for education u have done ACS ? got positive for your partner case.

Can you please explain bit clearly, it will help me also.

Thanks.


sounddonor said:


> I never submit partners work experience letters or salary slips those are not required. Just submit ACS and ielts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi May,
> 
> Are you sure, i suspect we need to be in same state list both occupation.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have always heard of list of occupations for 189/190 as a whole,never heard state wise?
Can you please share the list of occupations specifically for NSW state only?

Thanks


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

*Confused if I should go for Partner's point or not!!!*

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EoI on 9th May 2017 for Developer Programmer (261312) under subclass 189 with 60 points.

I am on 457 work visa and currently in Australia. I am completing my 1 year of Australian work experience in June 2017 which will make my points 65 after I update my existing EoI.

I am confused if I should go for Partner's point of not. 
*My spouse:*
1) can get Competent English score in PTE-A
2) has done B. Tech (4 years Engineering degree) in Electrical Engineering
3) has worked in IT as Software Developer for 6 years
4) is under age 50

*Reason for this confusion is:*
1) If my points are going to be 65 in June end, then I should receive invitation within couple of more months say by Sep 2017.
2) I want to save AUD ~900 which will help me after getting invitation

I tried to understand the data given on SkillSelect website but couldn't grasp completely. What do you guys suggest?

Also, I am turning 33 in Nov 2018.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EoI on 9th May 2017 for Developer Programmer (261312) under subclass 189 with 60 points.
> 
> ...



i think you can take the risk, but if you make 65 points in June, then i see invite during or after December

just my guess


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i think you can take the risk, but if you make 65 points in June, then i see invite during or after December
> 
> just my guess


Thanks Sultan. December would be too late to receive invitation. I think I would go for partner's point. Cheers!


----------



## jiekhang (Jul 1, 2016)

Dear all, I have already lodged in my EOI under Accountant (General) for NSW nomination with 70+5. I would like to apply for partner points to improve my overall point score. My wife has an Australian Bachelor of Commerce Degree in Accounting. If she would like to be assessed as Internal Auditor by Vetassess, is Qualifications-only Assessment enough to support the claim for partner point? Since her work experience is not relevant as she is not the main applicant. Does Vetassess offer Qualification-only Assessment? Or the Qualification-only Assessment is only to support 485 Temporary Graduate visa? Does she need to take the full Assessment (Qualification and Employment) to claim for partner points?


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

gaps.jaini said:


> Thanks Sultan. December would be too late to receive invitation. I think I would go for partner's point. Cheers!


PTE/IELTS is the only ask for your wife, Job wise she will easily get ACS. Best of Luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gaps.jaini said:


> Thanks Sultan. December would be too late to receive invitation. I think I would go for partner's point. Cheers!


thats a good thing


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello

I want to claim Partner skill points to fasten my 189 applications but not sure if I can get those. Please help by guiding on below situation.
1) She has B.Tech. in Computer Science.
This is in SOL too.
2) She has only 2 years of working experience. For last 10 years she is not in the job and giving private tuitions (Got no docs for the same).
3) English language test is not a problem.
Will she get positive ACS assessment considering that she is not working.
Thanks


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Hello
> 
> I want to claim Partner skill points to fasten my 189 applications but not sure if I can get those. Please help by guiding on below situation.
> 1) She has B.Tech. in Computer Science.
> ...


1) Please note that SOL is replaced by MLTSSL. To claim partner points occupation codes of both have to be on the same list.
2) For ACS positive assessment(assuming IT profession) of your partner, She should have atleast 2 years of related work experience in the past 10 years or 4 yrs of related work experience in the past experience. I feel sorry to say that ACS assessment for your partner won't be positive.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Dgrover said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Thanks for clarification.


----------



## hsethi661 (May 30, 2017)

Hi ,

I am having same query related to claim my partner skill 5 points.

My wife is into teaching side, how much score she has to obtain in ielts/pte exam ?
She already given ielts exam in June 2015 and score got Overall 5.5 W-6.0 , S - 5.5 , R - 5.5 , L-5.0

Is it mandatory to give exam or without exam if we can done her skill assessment from AITL authority ?

My profile is Software Engineer 261313 and already put my file in EOI for 489 visa.

Please reply.

Thanks & Regards,
Himanshu Sethi


----------



## shivaagarwal1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can I claim partner points for my Fiance? My wedding is planned for Feb 2018. If yes, do they require to prove that the person is your partner and how?


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey folks,

Need some advice from you regarding my wife's and my case for 189 (Australia).

Just confused about a couple of things -
1) Who should be the primary applicant, her or me (concerned about occupation ceiling for ICT business analyst - is it full for the year?)
2) Say she's the primary applicant, she'll get 10 on PTE-A exam which makes us at 65 points. Last round cutoff was 70 for ICT business analyst I think. Should I wait to get my skills assessed in case she scores 20 on PTE, in which case we'll have 75 points and won't require it

Background
*Wife*: Has been working with Ernst & Young for over 7 years, Computer Science engineer, has active US visa, assessing body will be ACS under ICT business analyst

*Me*: Civil engineer and MBA, total 5 years of work-ex with 1 year of civil engineering experience, 1.5 years in sales/marketing, 1.5 years in ops/strategy, and last 10 months COO of my own startup in the field of healthcare.


Thanks


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Need some advice from you regarding my wife's and my case for 189 (Australia).
> 
> ...


1) Ur wife holds a better chance at being main applicant in view that she has 7 yrs of work experience. If ACS deducts 2 yrs from her experience, she still gains 10 points for work experience.

2) I think it would be good for u to just get your skills assessed for that 5pts. To be honest, I've not heard of any female who scored higher than 79 for speaking. There was one such case reported today on a female irish vet who managed to only score a 74. That aside, if ur wife does score 20 on PTE, she'll be the first! In any case, to quickly get that extra 5 pts, don't waste any more time and go ahead with your skills assessment. It'll take a while to get these done.

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

poyoda said:


> 1) Ur wife holds a better chance at being main applicant in view that she has 7 yrs of work experience. If ACS deducts 2 yrs from her experience, she still gains 10 points for work experience.
> 
> 2) I think it would be good for u to just get your skills assessed for that 5pts. To be honest, I've not heard of any female who scored higher than 79 for speaking. There was one such case reported today on a female irish vet who managed to only score a 74. That aside, if ur wife does score 20 on PTE, she'll be the first! In any case, to quickly get that extra 5 pts, don't waste any more time and go ahead with your skills assessment. It'll take a while to get these done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


Much appreciate the reply poyoda.

A couple of questions:
1) Why are females not able to score higher than 79 on PTE? Some gender bias on the test regarding the way they speak?
2) I'm still not sure which skill code I should go for. *Engineering Manager* requires at least 10 years of work experience, whereas I have only 5. But I do have an MBA, and also Civil Engineering degree. I was also looking at *Professional Engineer*, but the relevant Civil Engineering work experience I have is only 11 months.

Please suggest how to proceed?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> Much appreciate the reply poyoda.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 1) Why are females not able to score higher than 79 on PTE? Some gender bias on the test regarding the way they speak?
> ...


1) I'm not so sure why although they claimed it's not gender biaised. I've seen several others whose wives are native English speakers and yet have difficulty gaining these points. My wife too managed an 8 in speaking for IELTS but not in PTE. It's a big mystery.

2) U can only claim partner points if your occupation is on the same list. So I'm guessing, you can get your occupation assessed for civil engineer. Let's see what others say abt this.

Hope these answer your questions.

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

poyoda said:


> 1) I'm not so sure why although they claimed it's not gender biaised. I've seen several others whose wives are native English speakers and yet have difficulty gaining these points. My wife too managed an 8 in speaking for IELTS but not in PTE. It's a big mystery.
> 
> 2) U can only claim partner points if your occupation is on the same list. So I'm guessing, you can get your occupation assessed for civil engineer. Let's see what others say abt this.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply.
I have a question: I passed civil engineering in 2010 and did related work till 2011. After that it was all MBA related. So if I get myself evaluated for civil engineer, do i need to explain the gap 2011 onwards?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> I have a question: I passed civil engineering in 2010 and did related work till 2011. After that it was all MBA related. So if I get myself evaluated for civil engineer, do i need to explain the gap 2011 onwards?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sorry. I'm not so sure on how the assessing authority evaluates your occupation. I do know that your latest qualification has to have a similar content related to your occupation to get a positive assessment. 

Let's wait what others say. 

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## manupuri09 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Friends, I am software engineer with 60 points. I want to claim 5 points for partner skill assessment but I have few questions, any suggestions will be appreciated.

He has done BTech Electronics and Communication and he has 4 years of experience in telecom sector. 
1. Should we do acs assessment under Network and System Engineer or EA under telecom engineer?
2. I want to go with ACS assessment as it requires less documentation than EA and it would be faster i guess. Do you think we can get positive assessment with his profile and experience in ACS?
3. As he has 4 years of experience, so how many years would ACS deduct? I think in case of partner I will get 5 points irrespective of how many years of experience they consider as valid.


----------



## venkatavinodk (May 27, 2017)

I have logged EOI during march 2017 and waiting for invitation. 

have got few questions related to partner skills & visa application as I have added my partner skills to get additional 5 points to my score. 

After receiving invitation, do i need to apply visa for partner as well immediately or I can just apply for myself ? Due to some personal reason, I m asking whether it is mandatory to include in visa processing after receiving invitation for spouse as well ? 

Appreciate your help in this regard.

thanks a lot


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

venkatavinodk said:


> I have logged EOI during march 2017 and waiting for invitation.
> 
> have got few questions related to partner skills & visa application as I have added my partner skills to get additional 5 points to my score.
> 
> ...


What about the details in EOI? YOu would have added a line saying "is the application accompanied by future applicantsXXXX something?"

I think its not mandatory for spouse to join you immediatly but its preferred because processing the same stuff later is going to be time consuming and more expensive.

More opinions invited .....


----------



## venkatavinodk (May 27, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> What about the details in EOI? YOu would have added a line saying "is the application accompanied by future applicantsXXXX something?"
> 
> I think its not mandatory for spouse to join you immediatly but its preferred because processing the same stuff later is going to be time consuming and more expensive.
> 
> More opinions invited .....


Thanks Sharma for quick reply.. 

Yes I chosen option "YES" for application accompanied by client partner in future visa application. If I opt for "NO" option, I will not be awarded 5 points..

Even after choosing option "YES", do we have any option not to process the partner's visa immediately ?


Thanks.. venkat


----------



## venkatavinodk (May 27, 2017)

venkatavinodk said:


> Thanks Sharma for quick reply..
> 
> Yes I chosen option "YES" for application accompanied by client partner in future visa application. If I opt for "NO" option, I will not be awarded 5 points..
> 
> ...


Small correction in above , not immediately but later 

Yes I chosen option "YES" for application accompanied by client partner in future visa application. If I opt for "NO" option, I will not be awarded 5 points..

Even after choosing option "YES", do we have any option not to process the partner's visa later?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatavinodk said:


> Small correction in above , not immediately but later
> 
> Yes I chosen option "YES" for application accompanied by client partner in future visa application. If I opt for "NO" option, I will not be awarded 5 points..
> 
> Even after choosing option "YES", do we have any option not to process the partner's visa later?


If you claim spouse points, the spouse has to be part of the visa application 
This is also one of the condition of claiming the points

After invite, if you do not include the spouse, it will be treated as a case of claiming extra points and in all probability, your application will be rejected 

So you have to take a firm decision before the invite 

Cheers


----------



## venkatavinodk (May 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you claim spouse points, the spouse has to be part of the visa application
> This is also one of the condition of claiming the points
> 
> After invite, if you do not include the spouse, it will be treated as a case of claiming extra points and in all probability, your application will be rejected
> ...



Thanks a lot for quick reply. That reason being asked is , my wife is pregnant and it is advised not to go with x-ray during pregnancy. so I'm concerned. 

I have seen you have recently granted a visa during last month having 70 points..May I know when did you apply ?

Till last month I had 65 points, but I got 70 points when I removed the end date of my current employment as my experience came in >5 yrs range and got 10 points.

Any idea,with 70 points how soon can I get invitation ?

Thanks again!..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatavinodk said:


> Thanks a lot for quick reply. That reason being asked is , my wife is pregnant and it is advised not to go with x-ray during pregnancy. so I'm concerned.
> 
> I have seen you have recently granted a visa during last month having 70 points..May I know when did you apply ?
> 
> ...


You can ask the CO to put the application on hold till such time your wife delivers the baby and it is safe to do th X-ray as per doctors advice
That's a much better route as getting a spouse visa after your PR is very time consuming and costly 

Secondly I have submitted my visa application, but have not been granted

You should go with 70 points with spouse as even with the medical delay, it will work out faster then 65 points invite delay

I am presuming you are applying under 2613 and if so, you will get the invite in the next round after you submit the EOI

Lastly, there are hospitals who use lead shields to cover the baby while taking X-rays during pregnancy 
These are presumably safe but of course availability in your area and your confidence in the same, is a personal decision 

Cheers


----------



## venkatavinodk (May 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can ask the CO to put the application on hold till such time your wife delivers the baby and it is safe to do th X-ray as per doctors advice
> That's a much better route as getting a spouse visa after your PR is very time consuming and costly
> 
> Secondly I have submitted my visa application, but have not been granted
> ...


Thanks a lot again. Yes I had applied for 2613. Your messages gave me a feeling of reassurance . 
Another problem I see is PCC. Can you share your views.

My address in passport was old (temporary) and I dont stay there any longer.
We both (me & my spouse) dont have a common address proof where we can apply together but In my passport her name is included.

Is it still okay, if she applies from her native place having the relevant address proof for PCC. And I can apply from Chennai as I can get current residential address proof from employer to apply PCC. 

Will this holds good , applying PCC separately at different locations ??

Will there be a mention of address in PCC ??

Also If you have list of documents to be submitted during visa application filing, can you please share it with me. It helps a lot.

Thanks...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatavinodk said:


> Thanks a lot again. Yes I had applied for 2613. Your messages gave me a feeling of reassurance .
> Another problem I see is PCC. Can you share your views.
> 
> My address in passport was old (temporary) and I dont stay there any longer.
> ...


As long as you both are issued a PCC, the address is immaterial 

Having said that, I don't see any reason why your wife can't get a PCC based on your address proof as spouse name is already endorsed on both passports
Please examine this possibility also

For documents required, this is a good place to start 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ist-documents-submitted-visa.html#post9486770


Cheers


----------



## venkatavinodk (May 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As long as you both are issued a PCC, the address is immaterial
> 
> Having said that, I don't see any reason why your wife can't get a PCC based on your address proof as spouse name is already endorsed on both passports
> Please examine this possibility also
> ...



Spouse name is added only in my passport and our addresses in passport are different .. I will check with e-seva passport office too , what are the possibilities for her to get a PCC with my proof of address. 

Thanks a lot for documentation link !


----------



## prashanth9955 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Ramoz*



ramoz said:


> Hello G123,
> 
> Here are the answers for your question.
> 1. Every person should write IELTS Test other than citizens of USA, UK, Newzealand, Canada and Ireland. Since your spouse is secondary applicant, she should get atleast 4.5 score on all modules. There is no other easier way. IELTS is mandatory for non-speaking english countries.
> ...


Hello,

How many years of mandatory professional exp should be there to consider Partner Skill.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashanth9955 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How many years of mandatory professional exp should be there to consider Partner Skill.


Partner skill professional experience requirement will depend on the Anzsco code and the assessing agency rules

There is no blanket requirement as such

Cheers


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

g123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the steps to be followed to get 5 point credit for "Partner Skill Qualifications".
> 
> ...



1. You can get a letter from her college stating the medium of instruction was English. Attach her transcripts if they mention the medium of instruction. Check this page for further details: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

2. Yes, you will need a positive skills assessment for her as well. No alternative to that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> 1. You can get a letter from her college stating the medium of instruction was English. Attach her transcripts if they mention the medium of instruction. Check this page for further details: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> 2. Yes, you will need a positive skills assessment for her as well. No alternative to that.


Please recheck the advice you are giving

The answer you are giving is for proving functional English and whereas you need competent English to claim partner points

For competent English proof you have no option other then an English test

Cheers


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please recheck the advice you are giving
> 
> The answer you are giving is for proving functional English and whereas you need competent English to claim partner points
> 
> ...


OHHH.. My bad. Thanks for the clarification. 

UPDATE: Yes as suggested by you, an English test is a must for proving Competent English to claim partner points. 

Thanks for correcting me once again. Legend.


----------



## awwkhana (May 22, 2016)

What documents are required for spouse's positive skills assessment?

- Will passport do the work for age requirement?

- Educational documents to be submitted to ACS (degree & transcripts only)

- Is work experience required and minimum how many years? 
(internship or teaching experience will suffice?)

- If no work experience is available what are the other options. 
(I have heard there is some other declaration please if there is then provide information).

- If she has English proficiency letter from the university will that be ok or she has to undergo IELTS examination and what minimum she has to score.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Benita.J (Sep 19, 2017)

Partner skills

was under 50 years old
had*competent English.
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner?s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.

My question here is, from the third point do they mean the partner 's skill should also be the same?


----------



## nasirmajeed (Oct 22, 2017)

rahul chodha said:


> hi WRT to this discussion on partner I have a quick query
> Query : Is it mandatory that partner should be working at the time of invitation or getting skills assessed from a relevant assessing authority.
> 
> 1.	My partner has been working in one of the nominated occupation as Management consultant
> ...


Dear sir Please can you advise me from where i can do assessment of my wife's degree, my wife has BS psychology degree. 

Thanks


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

*Partner skill assessment*

I have total 60 points and just wondering if I can get another 5 points from partner skill assessment .Partner is from computer network background with 4 years experience but she has completed her graduation in law and not in IT field. She has minimum 6 in Ielts.
I understand she needs to have positive skill assessment to get 5 points. But Since her graduation is different from her occupation will she get a positive skill assessment? Can anyone guide me pls.


----------



## awwkhana (May 22, 2016)

dear friends,
If a spouse is matching with ICT majors 26313 (4 years bachelors degree) but don't have any job experience will ACS assess the degree and transcript and can we get 5 points.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Nag123 (Jan 10, 2018)

*Claiming Partner skill points*

Hi Team,

I have the below query for claiming partner skill

I have got it done my wife skill assessment in March'2017(Last year) and she was having 4.10 years of IT experience by then, we got positive result and after that she has changed two companies.

Now I have got better score in PTE and would like update my EOI with latest score. If I need to claim partner skill points, do i need to get skill assessment done for my wife with new two companies or since we already have positive skill assessment, Can I use the same to claim points?

Please advice


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply under Software Engineer - 261313. I also want to apply for my "partner skills" so that I will get extra 5 points for 189.
- My partner is under the age limits
- He has the proof for competent English(TOEFL iBT) 
- we are planning to get his ACS , he has 10+ years experience in Software Industry, completed his Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering and Masters in IT in United States.
- He will be applying under Software Tester - 261314

My code is under both MLTSSL and STSOL , while my partner code is only under STSOL.
Assuming he gets +ve result from ACS, can I claim 5 points for partner skills for 189 visa (not 190) ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply under Software Engineer - 261313. I also want to apply for my "partner skills" so that I will get extra 5 points for 189.
> - My partner is under the age limits
> ...


You cannot 

Cheers


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You cannot
> 
> Cheers


Why do you think I cannot?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> Why do you think I cannot?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You are applying under 189 which is under MLTSSL and as such your partner should also be assessed under a code of MLTSSL

Your partner is under STSOL, so you cannot under 189

You can claim partner points in 190 though

Cheers


----------



## rajivtvla (Jan 4, 2018)

messi rulez said:


> hi there,
> I would like to know that if i am eligible for partner points or not, my partner is working as a nurse and i ve done masters in accounting they are both on sol list and i was planning to apply for eoi..
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Am looking for the same query as yours. As I can see you're now in Australia. Could you also help me regarding this? As my partner is also a nurse and am applying for 189 subclass visa, can I get extra 5 points if I include her in the application? And what is the eligibility / requirement to get the skill assessment done.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajivtvla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am looking for the same query as yours. As I can see you're now in Australia. Could you also help me regarding this? As my partner is also a nurse and am applying for 189 subclass visa, can I get extra 5 points if I include her in the application? And what is the eligibility / requirement to get the skill assessment done.


There are several requirements, but mainly you have to get a,positive assessment as a skilled nurse from the appropriate agency 

Secondly the wife’s Anzsco code and yours should be on the MLTSSL list

Thirdly she has to have competent English 

Cheers


----------



## rajivtvla (Jan 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There are several requirements, but mainly you have to get a,positive assessment as a skilled nurse from the appropriate agency
> 
> Secondly the wife’s Anzsco code and yours should be on the MLTSSL list
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for the reply.

I have checked earlier with my consultant and as per them, since both are different domains I can't claim her points. Is that right? Have googled it and end up with no hope.

Yes, both our job codes are in MLTSSL list. 

Many Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajivtvla said:


> Thanks mate for the reply.
> 
> I have checked earlier with my consultant and as per them, since both are different domains I can't claim her points. Is that right? Have googled it and end up with no hope.
> 
> ...


If both job codes are in MLTSSL and yet the consultant is saying you can’t claim, it’s high time you changed your consultant 
He does not know what he is talking about

As long as you meet all these requirements, you can claim the points.

was under 50 years old
had competent English.
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.
Is not a acitizen or PR holder
Is a part of the application

Recheck each point and if you qualify against each, then you can claim the points
Just to be sure that you are not making an error, post both the Anzsco codes

Cheers


----------



## gmak04 (Jan 21, 2018)

Same question here. My wife is a nurse with 5 years experience. Had taken the ielts exam already. What institution or any that can give accreditation to my wife?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gmak04 said:


> Same question here. My wife is a nurse with 5 years experience. Had taken the ielts exam already. What institution or any that can give accreditation to my wife?


See if this helps

https://www.anmac.org.au/skilled-migration-services/faq#t204n673

Cheers


----------



## rajivtvla (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks again mate 
I will double check this with my consultant.
Also I have few queries regarding my ACS. 
Is there a way I can reach you. Any media is fine.
Thanks


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

I have a query...someone pls help -

I got +ve assessment from ACS few days back for 2613(Software Engineer).Now I need to apply for ACS for my Partner and he is into consulting, So we will apply for 2611(Business Analyst).Just to be sure if both occupations are under MTSSL then one can claim partner points..right?

And he needs to go for PTE also..ryt?

Let me know if my understanding is correct...

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

letsgotoaussie said:


> I have a query...someone pls help -
> 
> I got +ve assessment from ACS few days back for 2613(Software Engineer).Now I need to apply for ACS for my Partner and he is into consulting, So we will apply for 2611(Business Analyst).Just to be sure if both occupations are under MTSSL then one can claim partner points..right?
> 
> ...


1. correct

2. Correct. He should get at least competent score

He should also be under 45 years of age, be a part of the application and not be an AUS citizen or PR holder 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gotstamped said:


> hi guys,
> 
> a few questions:
> - i plan to claim partner points for my wife.
> ...


Claiming of points has nothing to do with the visa quotas
It should on the MLTSSL list on the date you get the invite
She should also be less then 45 years and not be a Pr holder or AUS citizen and be a part of your application 


Cheers


----------



## binnyboi (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey, can I claim points for my partner if she has been working only for 1 year now? Her occupation is listed in the MLTSSL. Does work experience count here in claiming points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

binnyboi said:


> Hey, can I claim points for my partner if she has been working only for 1 year now? Her occupation is listed in the MLTSSL. Does work experience count here in claiming points?


The experience is not required specifically as long as she can get a positive assessment from the skills assessment agency

But in all probability, if she is an ICT applicant, at least 2 years would be needed towards AQF , if not more, to get a positive assessment 

I am sure you are aware that she needs to meet other parameters also

Cheers


----------



## binnyboi (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for that Newbienz. She wouldn't come under ICT. Her skills assessment would fall under APS.
Other parameters being? English proficiency and the likes?

I'm looking to apply on my own and before I begin I want to check the max points that I can be eligible for.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

binnyboi said:


> Thanks for that Newbienz. She wouldn't come under ICT. Her skills assessment would fall under APS.
> Other parameters being? English proficiency and the likes?
> 
> I'm looking to apply on my own and before I begin I want to check the max points that I can be eligible for.


No idea about APS assessment process and requirements 
I meant the competent English, age , being part of application, and not a PR or citizen

Cheers


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,
Regarding competent English, my spouse took (TOEFL iBT) test 2.5yrs back and he has the required scores, but the TOEFL will not have the reports after 2years in their system and we have a copy of it on which it is written "TOEFL iBT Test Taker Report - THIS IS A PDF DOWNLOADED AND PRINTED BY THE TEST TAKER, INTENDED FOR THE TEST TAKER’S PERSONAL RECORDS."

Will this copy be acceptable?
With this Test Taker copy report, can I claim 5 points for partner skills(assuming all other conditions met)?


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

I have a query regarding partner Assessment . 
Do my partner should have work experience to get positive assessment in one of the ICT major has she had completed her bachelor degree in Computer Science in year 2009. NO WORK EXPERIENCE.


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Experts,

Need your immediate help.

I lodged my application under subclass 189 in the month of August 2017 with 65 points for ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer) with a hope to get invited in next 3 months.

But due to the ongoing trend this year, my chances appeared to be vague hence I thought of claiming additional 5 points under partner skill qualification.

She is a B-tech in Computer science and Engineering and has got around 12 years experience as a Software Engineer and she has also got competent English IELTS score.

So I thought of getting her qualification evaluated via ACS inrorder to gain 5 points. She submitted work colleagues declaration for her work experience in the first two companies but for her current company she submitted a self declaration. She has been in the current company for past 8 years.

Today we received the acs evaluation where they have marked her experience in the present company as not suitable in the absence of appropriate documents (probably becoz she submitted self declaration).

Pasting below the content of ACS letter:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 6 January 2018.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering from XXXXXXX University
of Technology completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 ‐ 05/07 – 1 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXX Technologies Limited
Country: India

Dates: 06/07 ‐ 06/09 – 2 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXX India Pvt Ltd
Country: India

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 07/09 ‐ 01/18 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Senior Staff Software Developer ‐ Not Assessable Due to Insufficient
Documentation
Employer: XXX India Pvt Ltd
Country: India
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++

Kindly let me know If I can still get the points for partner qualification as they have deducted 4 years of her qualification till June 2009 and after that her present employment is marked not suitable.

Quick and clear response would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Deepak


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your immediate help.
> 
> ...


I am not an expert but i think its +ive assessment. So if she got required IELTS also then you are good to go and claim 5 extra points. Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> Hi,
> Regarding competent English, my spouse took (TOEFL iBT) test 2.5yrs back and he has the required scores, but the TOEFL will not have the reports after 2years in their system and we have a copy of it on which it is written "TOEFL iBT Test Taker Report - THIS IS A PDF DOWNLOADED AND PRINTED BY THE TEST TAKER, INTENDED FOR THE TEST TAKER’S PERSONAL RECORDS."
> 
> Will this copy be acceptable?
> With this Test Taker copy report, can I claim 5 points for partner skills(assuming all other conditions met)?


You must also have the original email which confirmed that you have passed the test and gave your score !

Cheers


----------



## ispes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi
I am wondering whether 5 partner point can be claimed using over 3 years skill assessment or it must be three years or less. In my case, my partner is not able to renew assessment which was done 2014 due to her experience out dated.
Please comment if anyone has similar scanario.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ispes said:


> Hi
> I am wondering whether 5 partner point can be claimed using over 3 years skill assessment or it must be three years or less. In my case, my partner is not able to renew assessment which was done 2014 due to her experience out dated.
> Please comment if anyone has similar scanario.
> Thanks a lot


The skills assessment must be valid at the time you receive the invitation, and to be valid it must not be more than 3 years old.


----------



## dipjyoti (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello,

My spouse is the primary applicant. I wanted to check if I am eligible to claim 5 points for myself. My profile is as under for your review:

- Completed Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science & Engineering) from Indian Institute of Technology in May 2004
- Worked for 5 years in Software Product Development (From June 2004 to May 2009)
- Did Post Graduate Diploma in Management (equivalent to MBA from Indian Institute of Management) in Finance & Information Technology from June 2009 - May 2011
- Working since June 2011 in Finance domain as an Investment Banker

In summary, in the last 10 years, I worked for 1 year 1.5 months in Software product Development, did 2 years MBA and worked for 6 years, 10.5 months in Finance.

Please let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am just confused regarding MLTSOL & SLTSOL.
I have applied for 189 & 190 under Accountant General (221111) & also as an External Auditor.
To claim my 5 points of spouse, I have assessed her degree as well and she also got a positive outcome under accountant general (221111) through CPA. 
Now, the confusion starts for me, Can I claim her 5 points in my auditor EOI too?
your prompt response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Dear members, I have a query regarding claiming partner skill points for my wife. She completed her BSc. (Gen) Maths Science in her bachelor's with computers and later completed MCA (Masters of Computer Applications). All of her graduation subjects are getting covered in masters. She has more than 2 years of experience in the relevant field as required by ACS for Software Engineers. We have also been successful in arranging the employment reference letter on the company letter head for that duration. Now my question is if all the above is enough to get a positive skill assessment from ACS for getting 5 extra points? Can you also kindly confirm when and how does the employment verification takes place? Does getting positive skill assessment implies that there would not be any further verification? Thank you for reading. In anticipation of your response.


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

paras1484 said:


> Dear members, I have a query regarding claiming partner skill points for my wife. She completed her BSc. (Gen) Maths Science in her bachelor's with computers and later completed MCA (Masters of Computer Applications). All of her graduation subjects are getting covered in masters. She has more than 2 years of experience in the relevant field as required by ACS for Software Engineers. We have also been successful in arranging the employment reference letter on the company letter head for that duration. Now my question is if all the above is enough to get a positive skill assessment from ACS for getting 5 extra points? Can you also kindly confirm when and how does the employment verification takes place? Does getting positive skill assessment implies that there would not be any further verification? Thank you for reading. In anticipation of your response.


In my case (B.E. in I.T.) ACS deducted initial 2 yrs. For my wife (MSC computer Science) ACS deducted initial 4 yrs.

In your case, please get this thing 100% sure whether they will deduct 2 yrs or 4 yrs. If 2 yrs then it is fine but if it is 4yrs. deduction then ACS will be unsuccessful since you are showing experience less than 4 years.

As far as I know, ACS does not carry out any physical verification.

Get in touch with some consultant for ACS part only.


----------



## faizanah (Jun 16, 2018)

Gents, just my two cents question. 

1. Does the partner visa class (189/187) matters while going thru this PR process? I (principal applicant) fall under 189 
2. For claiming 5 points of the partner, do we need also need to prove work experience in addition to skill assessment from relevant authorities such as Vetassis ? 
3. I am NZ resident and our qualifications are assessed by NZQA authority (Level7 & Level), would that qualification be acceptable in AUS PR process. 

Thanks heaps. 
Faizan 




g123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the steps to be followed to get 5 point credit for "Partner Skill Qualifications".
> 
> ...


----------



## supreetbh (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi,

I completed my ACS process and applied under Computer Network and Systems Engineer	263111	(MLTSSL	186, 189 (PT), 190, 407, 485 (GW),489 (F), 489 (S/T), TSS (M). My wife is Customer support manager and working with an Indian bank and her skill fall under Customer Service Manager	149212	(STSOL	190, 407, 489 (S/T), TSS (S).

I Fall under MLTSSL and she under STSOL ~(both showing 190) .. can I get points for her skill assesment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

supreetbh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I completed my ACS process and applied under Computer Network and Systems Engineer	263111	(MLTSSL	186, 189 (PT), 190, 407, 485 (GW),489 (F), 489 (S/T), TSS (M). My wife is Customer support manager and working with an Indian bank and her skill fall under Customer Service Manager	149212	(STSOL	190, 407, 489 (S/T), TSS (S).
> 
> I Fall under MLTSSL and she under STSOL ~(both showing 190) .. can I get points for her skill assesment.


Only under 190. ( if she meets all other requirements)
Not under 189

Cheers


----------



## supreetbh (Mar 19, 2018)

But my Skill is IT and fall under MLTSSL and her is STSOL.

Still can I apply under 190.

I am fine tp apply under 190 only. I am confused with this line " Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation."


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

supreetbh said:


> But my Skill is IT and fall under MLTSSL and her is STSOL.
> 
> Still can I apply under 190.
> 
> I am fine tp apply under 190 only. I am confused with this line " Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation."


the skills list for 190 is MLTSSL OR STSOL


----------



## supreetbh (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks a ton to clear doubt. I thought both should be under MLTSSL.


----------



## supreetbh (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks alot.


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

My wife has got 2 years of experience in Software testing and was graduated in B.E Computer Science. I have applied for EOI under Software Engineer category with 65 points for 189 visa. 
If I apply for ACS for my wife they would deduct 2 years as she is from Computer background. Will I still be able to claim points from my partner as she continues to work and we both fall under same occupation list.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

rajakv3579 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife has got 2 years of experience in Software testing and was graduated in B.E Computer Science. I have applied for EOI under Software Engineer category with 65 points for 189 visa.
> If I apply for ACS for my wife they would deduct 2 years as she is from Computer background. Will I still be able to claim points from my partner as she continues to work and we both fall under same occupation list.


Yes you can. My experience was also deducted by ACS and I am claiming partner skill points. All you need is the positive assessment.


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

kerberos said:


> Yes you can. My experience was also deducted by ACS and I am claiming partner skill points. All you need is the positive assessment.


Thanks a lot for quick reply.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

rajakv3579 said:


> Thanks a lot for quick reply.


Welcome. You will have much better luck with 70 points.


----------



## supreetbh (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi,

I have two queries. Would be really helpful if someone respond.

1st :

If we need to apply for CUSTOMER SERVICE MANAGER-ANZSCO :149212 under 190 Visa. Do we need to consider asked caveats below or that is for TSS only:-

The position has nominated annual earnings of less than AUD65,000.
The position:
(a) is based in a front-line retail setting; or
(b) predominantly involves direct client transactional interaction on a regular basis.

The position is in a business that has an annual turnover of less than AUD1,000,000

2nd:- If I am primary applicant and applying for NSW(190). My wife is into customer service manager role.

Can I claim additional 5 points for her skill assessment if I am applying for NSW 190 and not in other states, As I understand customer service manager role is open in only few states or to claim additional points for spouse skill State does not matter.


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

*B Sc Computer Science | MBA in HR | ICT Business Analyst*

Hello All,

Please find the credentials of my spouse. [ I am trying to get 5 points for spouse].

Under Grad: B Sc in Computer Science

First Year:
Maths
Computer Science 
Chemistry
Indian Heritage & Culture

Second Year: 
Maths II
Computer Science II 
Chemistry II 
Environmental Studies

Third Year:
Maths III
Numerical Analysis 
Computer Science III 
Visual Programming with VB 
Chemistry III 
Applied Chemistry IV
Science & Civilization 

Grad: MBA in HR [May 2011]

Work1: Jan 2012 to Feb 2015 as Sr Research Associate [QA Tester]
Work2: July 2016 to Current as QA Analyst


What are her chances are getting a positive assessment for ICT Business Analyst Role based on MBA? Does she need to go through RPL?


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

GUNBUN said:


> In my case (B.E. in I.T.) ACS deducted initial 2 yrs. For my wife (MSC computer Science) ACS deducted initial 4 yrs.
> 
> In your case, please get this thing 100% sure whether they will deduct 2 yrs or 4 yrs. If 2 yrs then it is fine but if it is 4yrs. deduction then ACS will be unsuccessful since you are showing experience less than 4 years.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for responding.

Regards
Paras


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

centaurarrow said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please find the credentials of my spouse. [ I am trying to get 5 points for spouse].
> 
> ...


If I would be in your place, I would show only the B Sc in Computer Science education and get the spouse assessment done in ICT Business Analyst.

Check the Roles and Responsibilities (RnR) for ICT Business Analyst and prepare it accordingly.

Good Luck !


----------

